
F-22, F-35 Outsmart Test Ranges, AWACS - clouddrover
http://breakingdefense.com/2016/11/f-22-f-35-outsmart-test-ranges-awacs/
======
DiabloD3
This article seems badly written.

The threat identification system has a bug that it ignores possible threats
because they appear to be fakes, there is no non-obvious ways of overriding
this behavior while in flight; it both downsizes the role of F22s in tactical
observation/early warning already being done in the Middle East, but overplays
the future ability of combat systems to seamlessly share data and make
choices, almost sounding like humans won't be needed at all.

The avionics system of the F22 is, indeed, powerful. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_Martin_F-22_Raptor#Av...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_Martin_F-22_Raptor#Avionics)
for a complete listing of what the F22 can do; however, magically "machine
learning" in a "combat cloud" is both nonsensical, and impossible with the
existing technology.

